# MIDLET Pascal statt J2ME?



## fail-man (13. Okt 2011)

Hallo 

ich war gestern auf der Seite von Java und wollte das J2ME Kit runterladen aber der server
ist "tot" oder besser gesagt: Service for j2me is down...

Dessweiteren war ich auf anderen Seiten und wollte mir es da runterladen, aber auch hier wurde ich immer wieder auf die Java seite gelinkt.... was ist da los ???

Durch Zufall hab ich was endeckt, was meine intersse geweckt hat: 
ein Pascal Compiler der in Jar formate umwandelt !!!  


ich wollte mir unbeding diesen Compiler runterladen, hab aber nur so NoCD crack Seiten und keygens gefunden ... irgendwann war ich auf dieser Seite: MIDletPascal | Free Development software downloads at SourceForge.net

In Wikipedia dann hab ich ein ganz einfachen Quellcode gefunden 

```
program Test;
begin
  DrawText ('Hello MidLet World', 10, 10);
  Repaint;
  Delay(2000);
end.
```

und hab ihn mit diesem MidLetPascal-Compiler ausgeführt und mit GameMagic(trail) handy emulator
geöffnet (weil wireless toolkid kann man ja anscheint nicht mehr gebrauchen ohne j2ME )und tatsächlich ... Es funktioniert!!!

weis jemand wo ich tutorials dafür bekomme und ob es jetzt mit dem neuen Compiler weiter geht ???
auf der seite von MidLet Pascal sind nur suchergebnisse zu finden welche mit handys zutun haben


PS: ist das was ich runtergeladen habe illegal oder legal ???
      ich were sogar bereit 30€ für die vollversion zu bezahlen


----------



## The_S (14. Okt 2011)

Hm, geht doch alles. Also runterladen: Java ME Landing Page

Du ziehst nicht ernsthaft Pascal Java(ME) vor?!


----------



## fail-man (14. Okt 2011)

naja ... also was das compilern angeht wohl... 

keine extra plugins und nicht 1000 extra downloads wie:

J-Runtime
JDK 7
JME 

Wirless toolkit
Netbeans (5.5) + netbeans mobileplug (5.5) 
MidLet extras 

Dann:

alles irgentwelche Pfade geben und verlinken 
Cmd starten 
...

sondern 

compiler downloaden , coden , ausführen, fertig 

hab mir die tage son Eclipse Me patch runtergeladen - tuts aber nicht weil ich anscheint j2me brauche
ich bekomms ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr hin

würde gerne mal wissen wie ihr vorgeht ...
was brauche ich denn GENAU um eine einfache "Hallo World" für handy zu schrieben ?


----------



## fail-man (17. Okt 2011)

so - last post: 

also irgentwie gefällt mir das langsam - man kann sogar touchscreen benutzen  !!!

man muss nur folgende 2 datein in MidLetPascal//libs einfügen:
File-Upload.net - libs.rar
und dann folgenden quellcode benutzen:

```
Program touch;
Uses sensor;
Var ox, oy, px, py, state: integer;
Begin
  sensor.init; // Inititialize library
  repeat // Eternal cycle
    state:=pointer_state; // Read touchscreen state
    if state=1 then // If pressed then...
    begin
      if (ox=0) and (oy=0) then
      begin
        ox:=pointer_dragged_x; oy:=pointer_dragged_y;
      end;
      // Get coordinates where exactly was clicked
      px:=pointer_dragged_x; py:=pointer_dragged_y;
      DrawLine(ox,oy,px,py); // Draw a line...
      // Remember previous point for drawing the next line
      ox:=px; oy:=py;
    end;
    // If nothing pressed - set coordinates to 0
    else begin ox:=0; oy:=0;
    end;
    Repaint; Delay(20); // Drawing of line and small pause
  until false;
End.
```

tipp: ladet euch noch MicroEmulator auf der Java Seite runter und testet eure JAR datei
       - MicroEmulator ist auch touchscreen fähig 


ps: wenn es geht,bitte unter wichtig speichern auch wenn es kaum was mit java zutun hat


----------



## The_S (18. Okt 2011)

Das WTK von der Seite runterladen und schon kann man Anfangen zu programmieren. Wers etwas komfortabler hätte kann sich entweder das zugehörige Plugin für NetBeans oder Eclipse ziehen (kein Act) oder holt sich gleich die Mobile Dev Version von Netbeans bzw. Eclipse (Pulsar). Jedenfalls weniger aufwändig als mit Pascal für Java ME zu programmieren ???:L .

Naja, trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## maki (18. Okt 2011)

Hi,



> ps: wenn es geht,bitte unter wichtig speichern auch wenn es kaum was mit java zutun hat


sicherlich nicht.

Wenn dir das wichtig ist, dann lege hier einen Account an und schreibe einen Blogeintrag darüber, oder führe einen eigenen Blog irgendwo anders.

Ansonsten auch von mir :Viel Spass!


----------



## Noctarius (18. Okt 2011)

Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste (weiß ich es?!?) würde ich vermuten, es ist einer der Coder des Projektes.

Das schlimmste, angeblich hat dieses Ding 101 User? Oo


----------

